# Urgent can anyone help Aberdeenshire



## PurplePickle (3 July 2014)

My friend has been given notice on the land she rents. 2 mares and a gelding. She is desperate for livery but would prefer land/paddock  rather than stable grazing due to having 3. 

Area is Huntly, Keith, Turriff 

Thanks for reading. I can pass on any details. She has just under 1 month to find somewhere.


----------



## brucea (4 July 2014)

Go and talk to farmers - pitch up and talk to them. State what you can afford and what you need (like occasional bales put in a hay ring)

Farmers are often quite happy to get an extra income. Try to talk to the wives


----------



## PurplePickle (5 July 2014)

thanks but already tried, its apparently really difficult to find places up in that area hence the post.


----------



## MagicMelon (5 July 2014)

Has she asked around the local livery yards?  I know there's a fab brand new yard between Huntly and Keith called Glenside Stables.  They were posting livery availability on facebook not long ago.  I've been there for a training thing and its very very nice!  She could also ask Faraway near Huntly / Turriff which is very near me, but I dont know if they'd have space for 3.  There's also a little livery yard just out of Huntly on the Dufftown road (opposite the new wind farm which is being built), dont know the name of it though.  If only I had the land then I could offer but I'm maxed out!  Don't know of any over Turriff way. Can't think of any others at the moment...  Tell her to put posts on the usual facebook pages like "horsey stuff in aberdeenshire" etc.  as some horsey people might have space even if they're not proper livery yards.


----------



## PurplePickle (6 July 2014)

thanks, yes as far as I know she has exhausted the local yards, i think also costs are a factor due to being 3, land was more preferable. 

Ill pass those on though


----------



## PurplePickle (7 July 2014)

thanks  MagicMelon
 got somewhere from your post, one very happy horse owner.


----------

